# Whos really coaching this team??



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Am i the only one wondering why Frank Williams is starting and playing so well,exactly coinciding with Thomas's arrival??

Was it a direct mandate from Thomas to start Williams??

I can just hear the closet layden lovers whispering that it was layden who assembled this team and put the players in place should the Knicks turn it around under Thomas..

Is coach Chaney really the one who hurt layden by not playing Williams??


----------



## DaBiGjImMy (Jun 19, 2003)

i was wondering the same thing truth, somehow i feel that chaney is just a puppet of thomas right now and he is doing whatever isaiah says so that he doesn't lose his job......


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

An inexperienced backup PG is not the savior of the Knicks.

I have been saying for how long to WAIT FOR THE END OF DECEMBER. You know, when I talk about the Knicks' tough schedule? I always say wait for them to start racking up wins against cupcake teams, teams the Knicks would not play until the end of December.

Well, they went on a 4 game win streak against those same cupcake teams I was referring to.

But nah, let's give 100% credit to a GM and a backup PG. I'd like to see how many wins the Knicks average against the Lakers/Spurs/Pacers with Thomas as GM instead of Layden before people crow about how great they are. The Knicks won games they were supposed to win. Regardless of who their starting PG and GM were.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*HEEEEEEEs back*

happy new year rashidi...

the board deperately needed your voice of dissension...:laugh: 

who is the inexperienced backup point guard you speak of??

Howard Eisly?????? Charlie Ward????? M Norris????















:sour: :sour: :sour:


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> who is the inexperienced backup point guard you speak of??


Use your noodle.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

rashidi,you are a stats man....what the record without Frank Williams starting,and whats the record with him starting..Oh that right,you dont care about win/lost records....

yould rather analyse Howard eislys assist to turnover ratio......


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

The Knicks have played a whopping 3 games with Williams in the starting lineup, all against cupcake teams. Maybe you should wait a month or two before basing your judgement on a one week stretch of play. Williams isn't going to be shooting 50+% all season long.


----------



## Medvedenko4Life (Dec 29, 2003)

So how bout that John Ameachi?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> So how bout that John Ameachi?


He's getting waived tomorrow.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

What is it you have against Frank Wiliams that makes you so stubborn???

Is it so hard to say...Dam,the guy proved me wrong..We really looked good with him starting

Having an opinion and being incorrect is no big deal....Sticking to your guns when you are clearly wrong(yes,for 4 games),is questionable...

And to be honest,and it is my judgemnt call,anything is better than Eisly...I can live with Ward...

Since you 
know Williams will not be shooting 50% all year long,should he not be starting??

And if not,just how does one develop a rookie on a losing team.Or a team that loses when he doesnt start


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

well, we jus lost a game where frank was hurt. Id have frank in over ward ne day of the week. and i just want eisley off the team.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I am with you..Half the reason I watch the Knicks nowadays is to see Frank play..Its sukks that Dyss is going to need alot of time,so its great to see the promise and potential of Frank Williams..Plus if he keeps it up we can trade the rights to Vujanic


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Rashidi.

The threads like this one, where you are very cautious about Williams (nothing wrong with that), PLUS the other thread, where you assert a blind man can be a good prognosticator of basketball talent, have me wonder -- do you actually watch the Knicks play?

I don't mean it as an insult if you don't. It's just that a lot of us like Williams, not just because we think he's better than our other guards, or that we have a better record with him... but because... he's fun to WATCH.

So I'm wondering if the watching of games is part of the difference in philosophy between you and so many others?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Good point..The NBA is partially about entertainment,and without Williams in there the Knicks are DREADFUL to watch...

Now that Dyss is on the slow road,without Frank in there I can barely watch the Knicks as I often find myself switching to the Net games

I am not the biggest Williams fan in the world.In fact there is an article on hoophype where an NBA exec echoes Rashidis sentiments and brings up how slow of foot he is and how badly Van X and Claxton burned him..I dont necessarily agree,but the point is ,Frank is all we have,hes exciting and hes shown great potential,as opposed to Eisly and Ward who are certainly limited.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> do you actually watch the Knicks play?


I have not seen them play in a week.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Rashidi doesnt need to watch them play to formulate an opinion...Its pretty obvious...


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> I have not seen them play in a week.


That's fine. It's good to have balance in one's life.

But just to be clear... because if we were to take the hypothetical that I have never driven a car, and you asked me if I drive, I could say I haven't driven in a week, and it would be the truth, but not get at what you are asking.

So my question is, do you currently watch them with some regularity? Like at least 20% of their games?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

80% of their games. I went on vacation last week.


----------

